
BeginUp.com - Digg meets YC News - transburgh
http://www.beginup.com/
======
aaroneous
Digg meets YC News... Isn't that YC News?

------
pedalpete
Maybe you can give us some insight into what your differentiators are. What is
going to make Begin Up different from say 'killerstartups, launchfeed, etc.

the challenge in this space for anybody is getting enough users to make the
community valuable. I think something like this is needed, but in many ways
already exists, but doesn't have enough traction to make it effective. For
example, on killerstartups, nobody ever leaves comments, but the site does
decent traffic, so personally I find the value of the site to be minimal.

I agree with aaroneous - digg meets YC news = YC news.

